# Chelated Iron where to buy locally



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

I know few places online where to buy chelate Iron but was wodering if you guys know anything locally where you can get it in dry form. I heard that Rona has some 7% one but they were all out in Mississauga.

Any other places ? Thanks


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

I have seen it at numerous garden centres, I think it is made by plant products.
You can also try hydroponics stores.

Thanks


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks yep, checked couple gardening places near where I live no luck maybe it's because it's not season for all of their products to be out.

Hydroponic stores have everything needed for our hobby but none of them had chelate iron by itself.


----------

